# Guns N´ Roses sind zurück



## Harry1982 (5 Jan. 2016)

Gute Nachricht für alle Guns N´Roses Fans, in diesem Jahr soll es eine Reunion geben, und ihr Comeback feiern sie
als Headliner beim diesjährigen Coachella Festival in der kalifornischen Wüste.

Damit bestätigt Axl Rose die seit einiger Zeit kursierenden Gerüchte. Dies wäre ihr erster Auftritt in der Originalbesetzung
seit 1996, als Slash die Band im Streit verlassen hat.

Guns N' Roses kommen zurück - Kultur - Süddeutsche.de​


----------



## [email protected] (5 Jan. 2016)

Oh das wäre so geil. Ich glaub es aber erst, wenn die wirklich zusammen auf der Bühne stehen und rocken:crazy:
G'N'R sind meine All Time Favorites:rock:


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Jan. 2016)

Braucht die noch jemand? Von mir aus können die weg


----------



## ILoveBambi (5 Jan. 2016)

:rock:Ne neue Platte wäre nicht schlecht :rock:


----------



## ILoveBambi (5 Jan. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Braucht die noch jemand? Von mir aus können die weg



Geh und höre Helenchen :kotz:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Jan. 2016)

snoopy1 Wird bestimmt genauso geil wie das letzte "comeback"...


----------



## comatron (6 Jan. 2016)

ILoveBambi schrieb:


> Geh und höre Helenchen :kotz:



Muss man bisschen aufteilen : die Guns anhören und Helene dabei anschauen.


----------



## hackel (29 Apr. 2016)

Die ersten Auftritte waren schonmal vielversprechend. Ein neues Album wäre wirklich interessant aber jetzt muss ja erstmal für AC/DC ausgeholfen werden. :rock:


----------



## frontlinea (16 Okt. 2016)

Guns N´ Roses hatten ihre Zeit, sogar eine tolle, aber ich glaube bei einer Reunion wären sie blos eine Coverband ihrer selbst.


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

absolut nicht mein Fall...


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Axl Rose klappt nicht mit ACDC


----------

